# Keyword Lists now available from Fleeting Glimpse Images, LLC



## RikkFlohr (Jul 24, 2009)

Greetings all, 
Last week, I launched the first three keyword sets for Adobe Photoshop Lightroom™. The keyword lists are available for purchase from my website: Fleeting Glimpse Images
The first three lists available are:
Birds of Costa Rica, 
Mammals of North America
and Natural Forms.
Each list has been tested on Vista 32 and 64 Bit for Import and Export as well as Mac OS 1'.5.7. Details of the lists' total keywords, content and other information is found at the page links above.
Example Screen Shot:


----------

